# WTB Jackson traverse 10 or Karma RG



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

I believe in unicorns.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm not inclined to sell either, but I own both, and they are very different.

If you dont really need the hatch, consider looking for a Karma UL, as I bet you'll find these much easier. IF you really plan to do lots of multi days out of them, the hatch is super convenient.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Hatch is important. I need to put some junk in the trunk.


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Why only the Jackson boats? The Stinger XP carries gear much better in my opinion. Not to mention, packing that tiny little round hatch on the back of the rg is 100% laughable. Do yourself a favor and get a real hatch! Just some thoughts, but don't mind me...


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm sure it does...
I've never been able to fit in a LL boat, haven't tried the stinger but if it's anything like all of their previous "big boats" my long ass legs don't bend backwards far enough.
I'm 6'8" and have tried all of the boats and Jackson just fits. The hatch on the RG is a little small, just got to pack differently. Similar to a Porsche...too small to get laid in it, but you get laid the minute you get out! Or is that the dagger Mamba?


----------

